# Book for Local EDIBLES



## HemlockMilitia (Nov 4, 2012)

Does anyone know of any books that are specific to the DFW area. Specifically FORT WORTH and west.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You could try your local library ...


----------



## HemlockMilitia (Nov 4, 2012)

*Andi said:


> You could try your local library ...


Thank you. I have and have not found anything.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

There should be some local herbalists or local foragers in your area who could show you first hand harvesting or recommend their favorite books. I would check your local Awakenings publication (they are online also), or natural health food stores for actual local people who are either woodland or urban foragers, or for someone local who harvests herbs.... some restaurants 'buy local' from herb growers and mushroom/edibles foragers, and they might can point you in the right direction to find books or people with the knowledge.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

primitivetexas.com has wild edible classes coming up in your area, and there is a magazine called Edible Dallas Fort Worth Magazine, 4 issues a year.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

HemlockMilitia said:


> Thank you. I have and have not found anything.


Wow ... You are the second person to tell me that.

I guess we are very (very) lucky to have a great library system here ... I have more than a few library cards ... if the local one doesn't have what I'm looking for they put it in the system to find it ???

I also have a (south) "city" card ... and they have three stories of "wall to wall" books... I've have never had a problem finding the the books I want/need...

Sorry, I was unable to help ... and best of luck in your search.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I cant offer any suggestions for books but a good site is

http://www.foragingtexas.com/

He has info on quite a few plants in this area, I just did a post on Acorn Cakes that I made tonight from locally gathered acorns you may be interested in.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/acorn-cakes-14806/

I'm west of the DFW area and their are quite a few wild edibles around here. I didn't learn much about them from books, I just grew up eating them, many are easily identifiable. The Foraging Texas website is a good place to start.


----------

